# So I have something to think about.



## coinopboy (Feb 21, 2017)

The Jr Warden came to me during our last communication (he was also my instructor as I was going through the degrees), and offered me the position of Sentinel. He said it would be permanent, as he knows that I don't really want to go into line, as well as it being a non speaking position, because he knows I abhor public speaking.

All I would need to do is give my OK, and find a tux. I think I want to, but as with all change, I freak out every time I think about it.

Pros/cons?

Help me out brothers!

3rd° Master Mason - Redwood Lodge #32 East Providence, RI


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 21, 2017)

coinopboy said:


> The Jr Warden came to me during our last communication (he was also my instructor as I was going through the degrees), and offered me the position of Sentinel. He said it would be permanent, as he knows that I don't really want to go into line, as well as it being a non speaking position, because he knows I abhor public speaking.
> 
> All I would need to do is give my OK, and find a tux. I think I want to, but as with all change, I freak out every time I think about it.
> 
> ...


What pro and con do you see?


----------



## coinopboy (Feb 21, 2017)

Pro: getting out of my comfort zone.
Con: paying for a tux, getting out of my comfort zone..

I'm an introvert. Lol

3° Master Mason - Redwood Lodge #32 East Providence, RI


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 21, 2017)

How would it be out of your comfort zone if there are no speaking parts?  

You should have a tux. Look online or buy a used one at a rental shop.  Make sure you have the sleeves and trousers hemmed for the proper length.


----------



## coinopboy (Feb 21, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> How would it be out of your comfort zone if there are no speaking parts?
> 
> You should have a tux. Look online or buy a used one at a rental shop.  Make sure you have the sleeves and trousers hemmed for the proper length.


Yeah, I think the only thing holding me back is the tuxedo. I'd be on a tight budget.

3° Master Mason - Redwood Lodge #32 East Providence, RI


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 21, 2017)

Do you have a black suit?  Buy a white shirt and bow tie. Tell the SW you need to save up for the tux, and follow through on your word.


----------



## coinopboy (Feb 21, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Do you have a black suit?  Buy a white shirt and bow tie. Tell the SW you need to save up for the tux, and follow through on your word.


Talking with the JW, and I found out it's for next year. Which is a good thing for sure.

3° Master Mason - Redwood Lodge #32 East Providence, RI


----------



## Keith C (Feb 21, 2017)

What exactly are the duties of a "Sentinel" in your lodge?  I am not familiar with that nomenclature for a Masonic Office.  Is it the equivalent of a Tyler or what some Jurisdictions call an "Inner Guard?"

As I have mentioned several times in other threads, jurisdictional differences fascinate me.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 21, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Do you have a black suit?  Buy a white shirt and bow tie. Tell the SW you need to save up for the tux, and follow through on your word.



Good advice. 

Take the office.  Support your lodge. Grow as a Freemason. Make a contribution.

(although I dont know what a sentinel is, I assume its a tyler or inner guard, if  non speaking, tyler (but they often do have some words))


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 21, 2017)

Yeah no idea what the sentinal does but I say do it.  Ditto what Bloke said!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 21, 2017)

I also abhorred public speaking. If you'd looked up "stage fright" in the dictionary, you'd have seen my portrait. It's one of the things Masonry has helped me with tremendously. It's amazing how confidence-building it can be when you're speaking ritual (already learned-you don't have to think about what you're going to say next) to a friendly audience who has experienced the same thing you are going through. Give it a chance before writing yourself off- you just might surprise yourself.


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 21, 2017)

coinopboy said:


> Talking with the JW, and I found out it's for next year. Which is a good thing for sure.
> 
> 3° Master Mason - Redwood Lodge #32 East Providence, RI


Customs vary, but he is JW and already offering offices?


----------



## coinopboy (Feb 21, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Customs vary, but he is JW and already offering offices?


It came down from the WM 

3° Master Mason - Redwood Lodge #32 East Providence, RI


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 22, 2017)

I would say it's a good way to get through your fears of public speaking. Maybe it doesn't have a speaking part, but it does receive a little of the spotlight. You're a 'cast member' vs. an 'extra' and this will give you a chance to go at your own pace to the next level if you choose to do so.  You're a Master Mason and everyone in that room does and should respect you.  Don't worry, you'll be fine.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 22, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Take the office. Support your lodge. Grow as a Freemason. Make a contribution.





Ripcord22A said:


> Yeah no idea what the sentinal does but I say do it. Ditto what Bloke said!





Bill Lins said:


> Give it a chance before writing yourself off- you just might surprise yourself.





CLewey44 said:


> You're a Master Mason and everyone in that room does and should respect you. Don't worry, you'll be fine.


Totally agree with all of the above. You may decide that you like performing a part and decide to continue on to something else.


----------



## rpbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

I just looked it up and it is an Inner Guard


----------



## coinopboy (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm gonna do it!

3° Master Mason - Redwood Lodge #32 East Providence, RI


----------



## Bloke (Feb 22, 2017)

coinopboy said:


> I'm gonna do it!
> 
> 3° Master Mason - Redwood Lodge #32 East Providence, RI


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bloke (Feb 22, 2017)

rpbrown said:


> I just looked it up and it is an Inner Guard


Thanks


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 22, 2017)

rpbrown said:


> I just looked it up and it is an Inner Guard


Thanks.


coinopboy said:


> I'm gonna do it!


Great!


----------



## Keith C (Feb 23, 2017)

Awesome!  I think you will enjoy the experience.


----------

